# My next move



## anuj1985 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi my wife left in September of this year to live with her uncle in california. She started working there in October. At first, she was telling me she needs time to decide about coming back or not. But recently, I found out California has a six month residency rule before one files for divorce. Then I also thought she could have filed for divorce here in New York too because she had been here almost 2 years. Also she has a 2 year temporary green card so end of may it expires.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

So tell her to decide. Either she comes back, you join her there or you file for divorce BEFORE she's been a CA resident for 6 months.

Let her worry about her immigration and residency status. It's not your problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anuj1985 (Oct 29, 2015)

I agree, my only thing was i feel she made her way to usa because of me and will get her be able to stay here because of that so was trying to prevent that


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

The longer you are legally married, the more assets and alimony she becomes entitled to. CA divorce laws are reputed to be harsh on men. You don't want to be in limbo forever and you don't want a CA divorce. So, make her decide. Soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

You could file for divorce immediately and let her know that you would like her to come back, but you are not going to wait until she can file in CA, so you headed her off by filing in NY first.


----------



## anuj1985 (Oct 29, 2015)

There arent any joint assets or accounts. I can end this easily but am kind of attached to her and wanted to play waiting game but everyday get more impatient


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

anuj1985 said:


> There arent any joint assets or accounts. I can end this easily but am kind of attached to her and wanted to play waiting game but everyday get more impatient


Then end it. Since she won't decide, you decide. She'll either commit to the marriage and do whatever it takes to make it work with you or you'll be free to move on and find a woman that would.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Wake up you're being played. Can't you see that?


----------

